# just a few of them!



## pikanut (Jul 30, 2007)

i'm new to the forum and just thought i would share a few photos. I have 7 cats in total and also have 3 dogs. But, I love my cats more than anything! Sometimes I think they live better than I do! -haha-

Here is my daughter's cat Inglebert about a year ago.

















and here he is now:









Here's our newest kitty, Nugget.
















he is the cutest cat we own, but also the clumsiest! He is rather entertaining!

and here is the eldest of the cats...Beercan (-haha- our cat's have strange names, but they fit them well)








she's sleeping in a wreathe i just got done making!
-haha-


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What cute kitties! A white cat with black pads? How cool!

Welcome!


----------



## pikanut (Jul 30, 2007)

thank you!
I wish I had some better pictures of Nugget. He looks just like a Ragdoll, but I am not even sure if that's what he is! My daughter got him free from someone and now we have no idea how to get ahold of her to find out if that's what he is. But, he sure doesn't act like a ragdoll...though he still is very little! -haha-


----------



## CCG (Jul 24, 2007)

*Cute!!*

I like the before / after pics! Inglebert was an adorable kitten!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

marie73 said:


> What cute kitties! A white cat with black pads? How cool!
> 
> Welcome!


He looks a little pointed, like my Fenway. Maybe lynx points but hard to see in the picture, but Fenny's feet are exactly the same (except she has one pink little toe on one paw), and she sleeps the same way. I noticed Nugget's paws right away and thought how similar they look. 

Here's Fenny's pic (they sleep the same way too, maybe they are related. :wink: )










Probably mixed with a little siamese type heritage. Could be Ragdoll mix...don't ya hate it when you are dying to know?? It will drive you crazy!

What color eyes does he have? 

Welcome to the forum! Cute kitties and the names ARE funny.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Very cute kitties and names! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Your kitties are adorable! That pose of Nugget's is just too cute.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

:love2 how cute!
i love them all :heart


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, lovely kitty pics - can we see the others??


----------



## pikanut (Jul 30, 2007)

thank you very much!
Oh my, AddFran! Fenny and Nugget do look very similar!...they could be related you never know -haha-
His eyes are blue. When he is looking into the light they are almost white.My neice has two Persians and a Himalayan. She was arguing with me that Nugget might be Himalayan...but I just see too much ragdoll. So, maybe he is a Ragdoll mix or something. I have always wanted a ragdoll...so i just tell people that's what he is! -haha-
I will take pictures of the other kitties and post them later! Can't wait to share them with you all!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

pikanut said:


> thank you very much!
> Oh my, AddFran! Fenny and Nugget do look very similar!...they could be related you never know -haha-
> His eyes are blue. When he is looking into the light they are almost white.My neice has two Persians and a Himalayan. She was arguing with me that Nugget might be Himalayan...but I just see too much ragdoll. So, maybe he is a Ragdoll mix or something. I have always wanted a ragdoll...so i just tell people that's what he is! -haha-
> I will take pictures of the other kitties and post them later! Can't wait to share them with you all!


Can't wait to see the others, too!! I think you'd be closer on the ragdoll assumption, but you just never can tell. Fenny's sister REALLY looked like her coloring could have been ragdoll. Sadly, she didn't make it, the foster parents lost her after a few days. 

Funny, Fenny's blue eyes are the SAME as you describe Nugget's to be. I know just what you are talking about. It's hard to get a good photo of them, as they always seem to appear more pale than they are in person. 

Do you know how old Nugget is? 

I still can't get over the name Beercan. Bahahah!! Too cute!!


----------



## pikanut (Jul 30, 2007)

aw, good because that's what i have been telling everyone. -haha-
Nugget is about 4months now. I wish i could get a better picture of his eyes...but you're right it's hard to get pictures of the eyes.
im uploading pictures right now and will post them shortly.
Wait till you hear my other cat names.


----------



## pikanut (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are the rest of our kitties...except one: Stimey. She was outside and wouldn't get her picture taken!

Stryker









Slingshot & Bumper









Bumper with her kittens a few years ago. (we only have one of them)









And here are 2 more pictures of Nugget.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely kitties, I would like to hear how you got the names Beercan 8O :lol: , Nugget, Stryker and Slingshot. :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! Slingshot and Bumper look so totally BUSTED! If you look up "guilt" - this is the picture in the cat dictionary!


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

pikanut said:


> Here are the rest of our kitties...except one: Stimey. She was outside and wouldn't get her picture taken!
> 
> Stryker
> 
> ...


Wow, Nuggett looks like he could be related to my Buddy!!!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing! Sheesh, we have a few now...

Buddy
Nugget
Harley
Fenway


----------



## pikanut (Jul 30, 2007)

-haha- well, my husband named Beercan...she kinda smelled like a dirty old beercan that had sat in the sun for weeks...she was dropped off outside of our house and stumbled into our barn. She wasn't the prettiest thing, but we fell in love with her. Then she had kittens...that's where the rest of them came from. Slingshot got his name because my husband thought the design on his butt looked like a slingshot! -haha- I didn't see it, but thought it was a nifty name. Now, Stryker, I just always liked the name...sounded like a strong name. But he isn't at all. He is a princess...and yes i said HE. Nugget got his name when my daughter called him a little poop nugget and we juts started calling him Nugget.ha!
The picture of Bumper and Slingshot does look like a Busted picture...but they were startled by a dog! -haha-

It looks like we have a family of kitties that could all be related! -haha-


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for the explaination, very funny how they got their names :lol:


----------



## pikanut (Jul 30, 2007)

you're welcome 
Our animals have strange names and everyone always loves to hear how we came up with them! -haha-
I will be posting some new pictures soon!


----------



## Treedog (Aug 13, 2007)

I realy like ingelbert, he is just a cool looking dude. Great pictures. Thanks for sharing and looking forward to more :wink:


----------

